# 86 Stanza Wagon Hot start problems



## Zeke2640 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a 86 Nissan Stanza Wagon, Auto Trans, A/C, 130K miles, problem is when you start it cold it will start and run fine and take you anywhere you wanna go, but when you turn it off, and then return to it to restart it it won't start, (like running in home depot or getting something to eat) it takes about 2hrs. Then it will re-start and run fine. Anyone have any ideas what could cause this problem.

Sometimes I can smell gas while driving sometimes not..


Thanks for any help
Zeke


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Anytime you smell raw fuel in a fuel injection vehicle is not a good sign. You could have dripping/leaking injectors, fine on initial start because the fuel would have evaporated by the next start but starting it hot and sitting only for a brief time it could be acting like it's flooded. I had an '87 Stanza wagon that was very sensitive if gas pedal was pumped at all when starting when already hot, it would flood very easy. Next time try with the pedal to the floor but do not pump until it starts, if it starts. Make sure also that the PVC valve/hose is good. A fuel pump going bad can also act up when hot, do you hear it cycling/whirring when you turn the ignition on, before cranking it over, the times it doesn't start?


----------



## Zeke2640 (Aug 29, 2007)

Bikeman,

Thanks for the reply, I have replaced the Distributor and all modules (about $500) but that didn't fix my problem, the answer to your question about the whirring sound is no, I don't notice any whirring or pumping sound when I turn the key, I would assume that the fuel pump is located in the fuel tank is that correct ?.. Anyway thanks for the reply and help..

Zeke


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a 4WD model, the fuel pump is in the tank. If it's a 2WD model, then the pump is mounted to the chassis near the fuel tank and right rear wheel well.

Check the basics when it acts up: verify spark to the plugs, verify proper fuel pressure and check for fuel pressure drop using a fuel pressure test gauge, verify the firing of the fuel injectors with a noid light. By description, the first thing that comes to mind is a bad ignition module. They often fail when hot and start working when they cool off. Don't assume that because a part is new, it is necessarily good. Verify the existance of spark to the plugs to be sure.


----------



## jazb (Dec 6, 2007)

Did you fix the problem ? I have a 86 with the same hot restart. new cap,rotor,fuel rail,injectors,coolant temp sensor,wires


----------

